# I have pics of them all .. Big, Little, and Small lol



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

My BF thinks I'm nuts .. I take tons of pictures of the animals. Actually I tend to take tons of pictures of everything lol. What can I say, I love it lol.

Here are a few of My Big Girl Smiley

Baby Smiley









Sleepy Smiley









Good Smiley









Silly Smiley


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

A couple of the new Little Dog, Jazzi


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

and my Small Girl, JB




























Sweepy JB, in the car "Are we THERE yet??"


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

i love your crew!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! They are a handful sometimes, but they certainly are worth it!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh! I love your crew too! Smiley is really gorgeous! The minpins are too!
I had a minpin who was such a good little girl. Sadly I had to put her to sleep when she was 12.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

JB is only 2 .. I sure hope she makes it to 12. Actually .. I hope they all make it longer than that. Smiley is almost 8 .. and she's definately starting to slow down .. although sometimes she acts like she's 8 months old at times lol.

Sorry to hear about your minnie .. they truly are little darlins.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

great pics and beautiful furbabies 
jamie


----------



## alistair_23 (Sep 23, 2009)

why isnt anyone replyin to my post ..... post adorable pics of ur dog in my new thread ... check it

CUTE DOGS .. they grow up so fast...


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I nabbed a few pictures today .. they were playing and looking so cute today, I couldn't resist.


----------



## alistair_23 (Sep 23, 2009)

i wish i also had 2 dogs atleast  ..... and we dont have any garden or backyard for her to play

any suggestions how to convince them to buy another one also


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Love the outdoor shots, especially the "on point" one!
Are your minpins quite the small creature hunters? Mine sure was! She was obsessed with mice that lived in our rock wall outdoors, as well as squirresl.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

WOW! Jazzi and/or JB looks _JUSt_ like my dog Donatello!

I had to do a double-take?

Are they Min-Pins? Mixes? Or something else?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Deege, I'm no expert by any means, but the OPs dogs look like pure minpins to me, but they may be some kind of mix. I think that manchester terriers look very similar to minpins too.
I don't know, but Donatello looks less pointed in the nose, & his coat looks to be more wirey texture than a minpins.


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

cute big family


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Deege, I'm no expert by any means, but the OPs dogs look like pure minpins to me, but they may be some kind of mix. I think that manchester terriers look very similar to minpins too.
> I don't know, but Donatello looks less pointed in the nose, & his coat looks to be more wirey texture than a minpins.


 Well now that you point out all the faults!  lmao.

Well, yes, Donatello has a short rounded snout, and he has thick fur, I'd almost say he's got a little bit of a thick under-coat... But the body-type, the long legs, and the faces is what struck me as similar...

Donatello is of course a mix- and I'm swearing that he's a Manchester.  I'm in love with that breed, but I'm still wondering if Donatello's not Min-Pin and something else...


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

deege39 said:


> Well now that you point out all the faults!  lmao.


Oh no, not faults at all, just his own traits.


----------



## minpinx2 (Jan 27, 2010)

New user with 2 Min pins - 

Can't upload pics though!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL .. woo, it's been so long since I visted the internets I almost forgot I joined here!

To answer a question I was asked (although, by now I'm sure the question was long forgotten) JB is a purebred minpin. She was sold as pet quality because of the white onher chest (which wasn't so expansive when she was a wee pup though, it was barely a small flick of white .. now it covers her whole chest).

Hidey is a Treeing (or Mountain) Feist. We've come to determine base doff body type, coloring, and personality. We originally thought she was a Rat Terrier, but after visiting with some others who have Treeing Feists & some that have had them previously .. they all seem to agree that she seems to be one.

She definately has the wandering/chasing characteristics of the breed .. that's for sure lol.

We also just got a new pack member .. a blue merle, 6 mo old, Great Dane puppy named Bain. He is such a great joy. I haven't had a "puppy" since my, almost 9 year old, Dobergirl was a puppy.

He is so calm, affectionate, and smart.


----------



## pyralis (Mar 18, 2010)

BigLittleSmall said:


>


Oh. My. Goodness. Too adorable!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

I already love him to bits .. I've always wanted one, and the opportunity to get one came .. and I just couldn't pass it up lol.

My house is a zoo! Fortunately, we have a pretty stable, calm, quiet pack .. so atleast it doesn't smell/sound like a zoo from inside OR outside LOL.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Must mean he's getting along well with the other dogs then?
Looking back at the pics you posted earlier - my eyes are so drawn to Smiley


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

BigLittleSmall said:


> LOL .. woo, it's been so long since I visted the internets I almost forgot I joined here!
> 
> To answer a question I was asked (although, by now I'm sure the question was long forgotten) JB is a purebred minpin. She was sold as pet quality because of the white onher chest (which wasn't so expansive when she was a wee pup though, it was barely a small flick of white .. now it covers her whole chest).
> 
> ...


*Drools*

What a lucky lady!

Your pack is gorgeous!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I love your dogs! All so cute!


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

DJsMom said:


> Must mean he's getting along well with the other dogs then?
> Looking back at the pics you posted earlier - my eyes are so drawn to Smiley


Oh my yes,, the whole lot get along fabulously. *knock on wood* I've always had good luck with my animals getting along, except for 1. 

I just rehomed one of my cats; because it was terrified of the big dogs in the house. The new puppy was the last straw for him. I thought maybe he would get used to them, but after 4 months of him, pretty much, living in my bedroom (which is exactly .. nice.. if you've never had to have a litter box in your bedroom) I finally decided that it would be better to find him a better environment.

and thank you .. I love my Dobergirl .. she is the best dog in the whole world (to me lol) .. she is so calm, smart, submissive, and obedient. Everyone who meets her wants to take her home lol.


----------



## BigLittleSmall (Sep 25, 2009)

Just thought I would stop by with some updated pictures. I got a new computer and lost my log in information and my link to this forum! I finally found it though!

Here are some 10 month old pics of Bain









Bain and my Bf's nephew Benjamin









Bain and Benjamin's little brother Samual









This is our newest addition, Trinity (she's also a great dane). She came from the Floyd County Animal Control in Rome, GA. My BF and I drove to GA last weekend and got her and another dog off death row. Their execution date was last Tuesday  Wish I could have helped more .. there were so many good dogs there.









Bain, Trinity, and Fred (the other new dog)









Bain, Trinity, and Benjamin









New guy Fred, he's a blue heeler/terrier mix .. he's a handful (energy) but he's such a happy dog tho!


----------

